# 40k Radio



## Indoctrinator (Jun 6, 2008)

*The end of 40k Radio*

Hi all

Sad news by the look of it. I was just checking for the latest show upload to see that 40kradio have decided to stop making new shows due to some serious personal attacks and family threats.

"What a long crazy journey this has been! I want to thank each and everyone who listened to the show. You truly made it an enjoyable experience. Meeting you all at live events or on the chat or on the phone has been amazing. It is something I will never forget. In light of recent threats to myself and my family I have decided to close down the show. I did not start this to allow people a platform to attack my family. This is a show about little toy men….moving on little toy worlds. It was supposed to be fun. Personal attacks and threats take that fun away.

I will miss all of you.

Thanks for listening."

I will miss the guys and their show, for more details head to http://www.40kradio.com/


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Wow... Well thats just.... Seriously... theres no nice words I can think of to describe the kind of idiots who've caused that to happen. 

To put in perspective though what I think of people like that... Calling them idiots, its like calling Hitler the Pope.

:angry:


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Sounds heavy, do they know what they did to raise such ire?

What ever it was it cannot be worth making threats over can it?


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Why in hell would you prsonally threaten someone making a net radio commentary on toy soldiers! Idiots! That's all I can say!


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

You wanna see how really bad it was? Go and check the page... its aweful what the jackass said. :angry:


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

I feel saddened after reading that....

The guy is going through a horrible personal experience, and some asshole uses it to attack the guy?? I believe that there is a special place in hell reserved for assholes like him..

I cant even think of a work to describe him.. Scum? Filthy Xenos Scum?


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

whoa! this is actually sickening to hear these scumbags verbally attacking his family problems because he gave someone who made a mistake another chance. whoever sent this email should be shot with balls of their own shite, hung until near death and have the shit kicked out of them every day for the rest of their life. i mean that must have been a difficult experience for spencer and then this fuckwit dicklicker starts mouthing off at him. how sad it is to see what sort of followers 40k has attracted over the last few years :nono: :nono: :cray: :angry:


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm sure Spencer would want us to raise a glass in honour of 40k radio, and wish all the best!!!


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

You know ... I find it very disconcerting that other humans feel the need to bring someones personal tragic events into the fold to try to denigrate them. It shows an incredibly poor character and a serious mental vacuum to think that this would be OK. To me, it is alright to say that you think someone is an idiot or that they are fucking stupid ... you do NOT bring a persons family into the fold, it shows ZERO class. I can not blame him for shutting it down. The racist comment thing ... let it go, he apologized they said, and I am sure he meant it. The masses are ignorant fools that can be let astray very easily. I have never heard a broadcast before, but I am sure that if he had sponsors then he was onto something good. What a shame.unish:


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

I've never listened to 40k radio so forgive my ignorance but what did jar jar do that started this whole series of events?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Very sad news, but cant help thinking that who ever it was who was harassing 40k radio has won.If people are being threatened then it should be a legal matter?


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

This news saddens me greatly. While I did not always agree with points they were making in terms of tactics and such, they were always a good laugh to listen to. Especially in the fist 40 or so shows where it was a little rougher and it just sounded like a bunch of guys sat around, drinking, laughing and talking about little plastic men. It's such a shame to see how far internet cretisn will go. There is no reason to bring family into it, it just shows that you are an immature slime and means no one will value what you have to say. 

I hope that nurgle finds said person and turns them into an ooze.

I wish all the best to spencer and the guys at 40k radio and hope their hobby is not too affected by this unfortunate event.

*Raises glass of the 40k drink in salute*


----------



## JDMJapan (Jan 3, 2010)

Calamari said:


> I've never listened to 40k radio so forgive my ignorance but what did jar jar do that started this whole series of events?


Jar Jar Accidently let the "N" word fly. Once. People go around saying that all the time, and when a Drunk JarJar, who has been in the room for the Marathon Show for 17 hours straight says it,... Just Wow. I didn;t care, but apperently, others did. Like Jack the Rippa, who I would like to congragulate him by putting my Foot up his Ass.unish:


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

good or bad, spencer does not deserve this. 
If Mr stephen Hope uses this site please make yourself known. I doubt he ever will though as net tards use the written word and a loptop to say things they would never say face to face.
Shame. I will miss the podcast (never paid for it though)
D


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> Very sad news, but cant help thinking that who ever it was who was harassing 40k radio has won.


I agree. You let one asshole ruin it for you with some internet shit talk, then you either have some seriously thin skin or were looking for an excuse to give it up to begin with. All they did by quitting was let the minority vote/voice have their way and win the fight. I would have told them to go fuck themselves while I kept on truckin'. 




JDMJapan said:


> Jar Jar Accidently let the "N" word fly. Once. People go around saying that all the time, and when a Drunk JarJar, who has been in the room for the Marathon Show for 17 hours straight says it,... Just Wow. I didn;t care, but apperently, others did. Like Jack the Rippa, who I would like to congragulate him by putting my Foot up his Ass.unish:


The "N" word. Funny how a person can get so offended by a stupid word yet go on to rip into another person and personally attack the guy about a sad incident that happened to him and his wife. Who is the real "N" in this situation?


----------



## farding (Apr 23, 2009)

this has made me so sad, i LOVED 40k radio and thier rants and the news that brought me such insite to it all, got to hate lil people hiding behind a screen really pissed off at poeple like that, as my comment on thier site says i wish them all the best of luck and i hope to see them again in the future 

raise your glasses for 40k radio!


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

That's not right. What is wrong with people. The "N" word should not warrant that kind of response. I feel real sorry for him and his family...

As for this Jack the Rippa fella...what a fucking piece of shit. Again someone who takes the 40K universe a little too seriously. He'll get his "Karma" soon 
<crosses fingers for large object from sky to strike his head>


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

This is sad & a real shame. I wasn't a huge fan but listined to them every now and then. It's amazing how somebody was so offened by one word that he felt justified in theatening someones family. Very sad day for all of us to have someone like that even thinks to call hisself a gamer.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

*posting from work*

That Stephen Hope sounds like a real piece of shit, the sort of pathetic, no-life, hate-filled internet wannabe tough guy who deserves to have his genitals stuffed in a nest of enraged fire ants. All he's really done is made himself one of the most hated people in the worldwide 40K community with that hate-mail.

I think it would be a great, great shame if this really did mark the end of 40KR - and it would in a way mean that Shithead Hope would have won. I would hope that Spencer would reconsider in time and get back to making the show again.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Svartmetall said:


> *posting from work*
> 
> That Stephen Hope sounds like a real piece of shit, the sort of pathetic, no-life, hate-filled internet wannabe tough guy who deserves to have his genitals stuffed in a nest of enraged fire ants. All he's really done is made himself one of the most hated people in the worldwide 40K community with that hate-mail.


Fire ants? Hell, fire ants aren’t enough for egg sucking dog. :angry: Some one needs to shove a wasp hive up his ass. I hate people like this, they ruin everything for the rest of us who thoroughly enjoyed this show and the people on it. :wild::ireful2: This is just unacceptable behavior! Some one needs to beat this buffoon about the head making him repeat "I. Will. Not. Be. A. Prick.."

Oh and any man who threatens woman and children isn't a man at all this guy is nothing more than a cowardly punk.


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't see how a miscarriage is karmic justice for someone else dropping the n bomb. I don't think that jack the rippa can claim the moral high ground after that email especially when his username is one of the most infamous mass murderers of all time...


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Calamari said:


> I don't see how a miscarriage is karmic justice for someone else dropping the n bomb. I don't think that jack the rippa can claim the moral high ground after that email especially when his username is one of the most infamous mass murderers of all time...


Because the man is nothing more than a hypocritical cowardly turd who hides behind a computer screen and wouldn’t have the testicular fortitude to try something like this in person on his best day. He is a festering puss filled lesion on the ass of humanity. People like this just disgust me.


----------



## spudboy (Jun 13, 2008)

This shocked me when I checked by RSS feeds. 

Whoever this prick troll is, he wants the show shut down more than anything. Enough to abandon all common sense. Those kind of threats are punishable in court, and e-mails are not that hard to trace (especially when sent by people as brilliant as this guy seems to be... just start working back using the e-mail header).

Spencer and company have been going through hell in their personal life, and now they've got an internet stalker. Where part of me wants to say "don't let the bad guys win", the rest of me can imagine what's going through their minds... and why they made their decision.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

mcmuffin said:


> whoever sent this email should be shot with balls of their own shite, hung until near death and have the shit kicked out of them every day for the rest of their life.


:goodpost: I'm thinking something along these lines deserves to happen to this guy.

I wish Spencer the best in the future

*raises a toast to 40k Radio*:drinks:


----------



## Sandshrew (Apr 25, 2010)

What has happened to Spencer is truly horrible and the fact that someone would use such a tragedy against him is disgusting, Spencer did nothing wrong (and in my opinion, neither did Jar) the whole argument of so called "karmic justice" is utter bullshit, that Jack the rippa guy truly has problems and so does anyone who stands beside him. If you truly love the game, you wouldn't work so hard to bring down people who work so hard to add another facet to the hobby. I truly think he made the right decision in closing the show as it began as something that was fun for him, and even when it was not so fun (having to upgrade servers, getting multiple hits from the IP hammer, Ustream bugs etc) he persevered through it and think that if it affects him so severely emotionally and people are willing to resort so a personal tragedy he faced not even a few weeks ago, and is no doubt still attempting to cope with now, then for his own personal interests, he made the right decision 

On the matter of Jar Jar, what he said wasn't a racial slur, it wasn't said out of hate, he was drunk and his tongue slipped (as it often does). Admittedly sometimes Jar Jar says things that make me cringe, fearing he will be removed from the show. However he is an intelligent person who adds a great deal to the show and, adds quite a bit to the humour of the show, which is the reason most of us watch it (if we wanted mindless droning we'd listen to Phil Kelly's design studio podcast).

I've been doing some reading and the whole reason Scott and Chipley are no longer on the show is because Spencer was annoyed that they had not played a game of 40k in quite some time, and so he gave them an ultimatum, actually play the game the show is about, or leave. Both of them chose to leave for their own reasons, and I am not condemning either of them for their decision, I'm not even saying they should have been removed from the show. I will however say, I understand why Spencer got so annoyed and although the ultimatum was perhaps a bit extreme, it was not (considering he had harped on about them not playing for some time before) unjustified.

More than anything I hope that one (or many) of the more dedicated Freebootaz (Eldanesh, Hockey Hyper, Mika etc) take up Spencer's offer to purchase the show attempt to salvage what can be salvaged from this train wreck. I know that is hopeful thinking, but I know that I will continue listening to the show as long as it gives me news, info about armies and codexes, and gives me something to listen to while I paint, regardless of who the hosts are.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

All of this seems to be over Jar Jar being a 'racist'.... Having looked back and listed to the show in question... A Drunk guy, dropping the N word.... wow, that deserved this kind of reaction? :angry:

Jar Jar said the N word in the same way that Afro Americans call their friends the N word all the time.. not in an offensive or racist way at all... Its sickening hat dumbasses these days can hear one bad thing and blow it out of all proportion. 

Add to that, pulling the shit of threatening someones family like that Jack the Ripper turd did... Yeah, I'd be calling the police and having his IP traced and his ass thrown in jail rather then shutting down the show.


----------



## FatBoyFat (Feb 23, 2009)

End of the day, this jack the rippa nob end is some teenage kid trying to get as much attention for himself as possible, never listened to the show, no idea what went on. This time though, he defiantly crossed the line, and he should be punished, sadly it will be very hard to do, so just think he is probably some spotty little dribbling retard, bullied in school, hated by his parents, not a friend in the world.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> All of this seems to be over Jar Jar being a 'racist'.... Having looked back and listed to the show in question... A Drunk guy, dropping the N word.... wow, that deserved this kind of reaction? :angry:
> 
> Jar Jar said the N word in the same way that Afro Americans call their friends the N word all the time.. not in an offensive or racist way at all... Its sickening hat dumbasses these days can hear one bad thing and blow it out of all proportion.
> 
> Add to that, pulling the shit of threatening someones family like that Jack the Ripper turd did... Yeah, I'd be calling the police and having his IP traced and his ass thrown in jail rather then shutting down the show.


I agree that jack the rippa is going too far, but all the same you cant allow drunken friends to be using racist slang on a public broadcast regardless of context.I dont agree with jack the rippas methods but i can understand the sentiment in that spencer is accepting money from sponsors and inviting the gaming public to listen to the shows therfore he is responsible for the content and also any ill feeling that content may cause and really should be more professional, yes i agree in second chances and an apology should be enough in most cases, but in some cases sorry dont cut it, i think in this case Jar jar should have been given a permanent boot off the air waves and i would expect for most that would have been enough punishment. Allowing him back seems to be the spark from what i gather and the fact spencer threw in the towel so quickly makes me think it was more the threats opened a door they were already walking towards.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

While I don't agree with what Jar Jar said, the show does have a content warning, so when you begin listening, you know there may be some things that offened. When you do become offended by the show, you stop listening, you dont make threats to a man's family. 

To me, this just shows that people (the listeners) need to grow a thicker skin and get over the fact a mistake was made. No one is perfect, so the guy said it after hours on the air. Deal with it. Worse things are said in almost all stand up comedy gigs, and those are said intentionally. So to go this far over a mistake is just insane.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

This sucks. I was just getting into it as well.


----------



## DonFer (Apr 23, 2010)

Shocking! All my support to them and their families.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Horrible, absolutely horrible.
I only started listening to them at the beginning of the year and I thought it was the best thing I'd ever heard.
Three guys getting drunk and letting fly comments about little plastic men.
I'm glad that Spencer got JarJar back on the show and I'd been thoroughly enjoying the Blood Angels coverage and then I saw this in the sidebar and I thought it was a misprint or something I went in and I'm writing this now with a mixture of extreme sadness for the guys at 40K Radio and complete rage at the jackass who did this.
And insulting someones wife and child is just crossing the line.

And if any of you guys at 40K Radio are listening

Good luck boys and keep those dice rolling.
And Spencer, I'm sure one day you'll start doing it again.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

So a white guy (who is drunk) says the N word on a Internet Show with a Content Warning. Wheres the Problem from any standpoint? If your a Acfrican American who thinks it was really racist what that guy did then blame him, not the Radio Show dude. How is it white guys like ICP, Eminem, and any Wayne Brady film with a white guy can say N this and N that four hours on end, and its totally fine. But if a Drunk guy says it on a Content rated Radio Show causes any kind of reaction toward the guy that forgave him. Spencer has no obligation when his Radio show has a Content Warning, and being targeted for forgiving someone for it is unbelivable. I guess some people of different color, race, sex, religion are the only ones that can say perceived racist comments.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Warlock in Training said:


> So a white guy (who is drunk) says the N word on a Internet Show with a Content Warning. Wheres the Problem from any standpoint? If your a Acfrican American who thinks it was really racist what that guy did then blame him, not the Radio Show dude. How is it white guys like ICP, Eminem, and any Wayne Brady film with a white guy can say N this and N that four hours on end, and its totally fine. But if a Drunk guy says it on a Content rated Radio Show causes any kind of reaction toward the guy that forgave him. Spencer has no obligation when his Radio show has a Content Warning, and being targeted for forgiving someone for it is unbelivable. I guess some people of different color, race, sex, religion are the only ones that can say perceived racist comments.


Having a content warning means nothing, it does not prevent your audience from being offended by the contents of the show and it does not give you a get out of jail card when the audience decides an apology instead of a ban isnt enough. Spencer should not have gotten the agro but if your in charge then thats the risk you take, he made a judgement call and foolishly gave jar jar a second chance. You are correct that the N word is in common use in many forms of media,the word means many different things to many different people of all colours and origins, but its not a word i would expect to hear in a radio show about 40k, then again neither would i expect any swear word or drunken presenters,because the show should respect its listeners,they are taking the time to tune in so to speak, and the show had sponsorship,had i been advertising on that site and i got wind they were on air drunk and using the n word and wo of the hosts hadnt played in 6 months then i would be puliing my banner pretty quickly.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Shame they gave up, I as only ever a sporadic listener, but enjoyed the shows I heard.

I didn't think these shows were live - couldn't they have edited the content?
Or used the 40K version of the N word - Xeons!


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> Having a content warning means nothing, it does not prevent your audience from being offended by the contents of the show and it does not give you a get out of jail card when the audience decides an apology instead of a ban isnt enough. Spencer should not have gotten the agro but if your in charge then thats the risk you take, he made a judgement call and foolishly gave jar jar a second chance. You are correct that the N word is in common use in many forms of media,the word means many different things to many different people of all colours and origins, but its not a word i would expect to hear in a radio show about 40k, then again neither would i expect any swear word or drunken presenters,because the show should respect its listeners,they are taking the time to tune in so to speak, and the show had sponsorship,had i been advertising on that site and i got wind they were on air drunk and using the n word and wo of the hosts hadnt played in 6 months then i would be puliing my banner pretty quickly.


I dont know how it works in other countries, but in America we have Freedom of Speech and he took the measures to ensure he is not to blame. If you dont like his show or what he says then dont listen to it. No ones forcing it on you. He does not have to respect all his listeners as everyone is never happy all the time. Howard Stern would never gotten big if he respect his listeners. Dont like it or aprrove of his desicion then dont listen to it. As for him being threaten he should get over it to. Peopel talk smack online all the time, if someone told me that if I continue to play Warhammer 40K they will kill me, I say go ahead and Try. Im a fighting Seabee, been shot at it, and own a 1911 Colt. Good Luck.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

The main thing about it is really the sponsor support. If the sponsors like what you are doing then you are golden, but if the pressure from a few radicals can get them to pull out ... then he is fucked. People talk shit over the internet, Hell, I could tell you that I was trained for counter-terrorism while I was in the service. YOU don't know if that is true or not, unless I show up at your door then it is too late for you because you will never be able to warn anyone else. 

I have never said anything to anyone over the 'net that I would not say to a person's face. I think to do otherwise is quite cowardly. Now, if they had threatened my family and I could find evidence that they intended to follow through with it, I would end them, period. 98% of murders that occur and the victim does not personally know the assailant goes unsolved. I would kill to keep my family safe, no question.

By the same token, I would have told that one guy to piss off and come talk to me face to face. Spencer handled it different than I would have, and that is probably why he had a talk show and I do not. I wish them best of luck and honestly hope that people can mature a little bit more.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Warlock in Training said:


> I dont know how it works in other countries, but in America we have Freedom of Speech and he took the measures to ensure he is not to blame. If you dont like his show or what he says then dont listen to it. No ones forcing it on you. He does not have to respect all his listeners as everyone is never happy all the time. Howard Stern would never gotten big if he respect his listeners. Dont like it or aprrove of his desicion then dont listen to it. As for him being threaten he should get over it to. Peopel talk smack online all the time, if someone told me that if I continue to play Warhammer 40K they will kill me, I say go ahead and Try. Im a fighting Seabee, been shot at it, and own a 1911 Colt. Good Luck.


Freedom of speech is often quoted as a shield to hide behind when the arrows start to fly, just because you have the right to say something does not make it a good idea.Spencer may not be the person to blame but that does not mean he does not have a responsibility. No idea who Howard Stern is, does he allow racism on his radio show and hes popular for it? is that a good thing?


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Howard stern dont discriminate! just like family guy!


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> Freedom of speech is often quoted as a shield to hide behind when the arrows start to fly, just because you have the right to say something does not make it a good idea.Spencer may not be the person to blame but that does not mean he does not have a responsibility. No idea who Howard Stern is, does he allow racism on his radio show and hes popular for it? is that a good thing?


I like to think the First Admendment as a polite way of saying "People have different views, so get the fuck over it." :so_happy:.

Stern and Buba the Love Sponge revolutionize VILE entertainment on Radio. They are to radio what South Park is to TV. Insulting everyone and everything, including themselves. The point is if your offended by someone you can ethier ignor it or take it to that person. Spencer is guilty of being forgiving. I guess people shouldnt get second chances at all anymore, very sad. I just dont see anything wrong with Spencer actions.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

errr... people... it's a word.

One that's considered offensive by a lot of Americans nowadays and considered to have implications about the user, but still a frigging word.

JarJar made an error in using it (only partially excused by having been awake for too long and drunk), got himself considered a jerk by a lot of people and kicked off the show for a couple sessions for it, and that *should've been it*.

The language and threats aimed at Spencer, ostensibly over this issue, were *way* out of proportion.

Can we consider all this as established and get back to being sad about 40K radio shutting down now?


----------



## Aldred (Aug 1, 2009)

*nintendo?*

The "n" word?

You people use shit, fuck, cunt, piss, ass-hole and every other expletive known to man... sure, there are racial words, but hey... we have different races in this world...

AND... if anyone thinks that all people are equal, then why is the NBA mostly black? Are they racists? Should we burn down the stadiums?

One use of a word that is occasionally used in a derogatory term does not constitute a moral obligation. Besides, most black people around here call each-other niggrs all the time. If they can use the word, then equality means we can too.

This racism is such bull-shit. Personally, i would suggest the author of the "evil email" to 40K radio is just projecting his inadequacies. If it is wrong to "hate", (using ******) then how is it right to threaten violence? 

To the author of the e-mail... get your head out of your ass.

RACISM DOESN'T MEAN ANYTHING~ Its nothing more than having cutties in the playground.

I can admit i am a racist... and so is everyone else reading this post. If you can see the difference between an Asian and a Caucasian you are a racist. ONE CAN NOT CALL SOMEONE OUT AS A RACIST AND NOT BE A RACIST THEMSELVES. Why would a black man call me a racist..?.. because i'm white? That would make the black man (in this scenario) the racist.

Each race has inherent qualities the other races do not (on average) and this is just a fact. Here in Canada, if a black man does not get enough sun in the winter, they can get really sick because their skin tone does not absorb as much light. This is a MEDICAL FACT. Does this mean i hate because i might tell my buddy to get some light if he's feeling sick?

This whole discussion is just stupid. I happen to like (and have had) women of every race... and some are better than others if you know what i mean.

GET OVER IT WORLD!!!


----------



## Aldred (Aug 1, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> Having a content warning means nothing, it does not prevent your audience from being offended by the contents of the show and it does not give you a get out of jail card ...


Actually, in the world of freedom of speech, you can say anything you want... AND you have THE RIGHT TO BE OFFENDED, but you do NOT have the right to force your opinion on others or to force them to change just so you can feel good.

You can say you're offended. Fine be offended ITS YOUR RIGHT, but it is NOT your right to demand I or ANYONE ELSE change for your personal comfort. That would be tyrannous in the real use of the word. 

NO ONE IS OBLIGATED TO MAKE OTHERS FEEL GOOD. This kind of thinking is what got us here. I'm not saying it was right, but watch the news coming from the middle east... I'm sure those soldiers love those rag-heads. (again, I'm not condoning these actions as i am against the war and against the slang, howerver i live in the real world.)

On a side note, how many of you folks have painted your miniatures with dark skin? Just wondering?


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Aldred said:


> Actually, in the world of freedom of speech, you can say anything you want... AND you have THE RIGHT TO BE OFFENDED, but you do NOT have the right to force your opinion on others or to force them to change just so you can feel good.
> 
> You can say you're offended. Fine be offended ITS YOUR RIGHT, but it is NOT your right to demand I or ANYONE ELSE change for your personal comfort. That would be tyrannous in the real use of the word.


Actually, one of the great things about "freedom of speech" is that you do have the right to demand people change for whatever reason, and you can back that up with any legal means at your disposal if you feel the need. It's your right.

I personally believe that people are fallible, and if the word used didn't have any racist intent behind it, a temporary ban and apology are sufficient punishment - some people need to learn what not to say sometimes, it doesn't mean that they're bad people. It's a learning experience. Some people are more sensitive about this topic though, and it's their right if they want to keep complaining after that, to try to make the program change.

The thing is not that the person in this case demanded a change, it's that he threatened and used disgusting insults that went beyond the pall. If he'd left it at "I'll contact your advertisers", it would have just been another person being overly sensitive, but hey they'd be people who agree with him and he's allowed to voice his opinion. Once he said the rest though, f*ck that sh*tstain. I wish he got caught and charged with something, though it's quite unlikely that would happen. It would be justice though...


----------



## Aldred (Aug 1, 2009)

maddermax said:


> Actually, one of the great things about "freedom of speech" is that you do have the right to demand people change for whatever reason, and you can back that up with any legal means at your disposal if you feel the need. It's your right.



WRONG

You do not have the right to demand change others based on your subjective viewpoints. Who do you think you are? Seriously.

Freedom of speech means FREEDOM OF SPEECH.

Not FREEDOM TO DEMAND CONTROL OVER OTHER'S. You are demanding tolerance through intolerance.

You need to read the constitution, and then a dictionary.

If you disapprove of the show, stop listening. What you are talking about is MOB RULE not freedom of speech. 

You are condoning a society of drones; everyone the same, everyone getting along, everyone happy.....NOT POSSIBLE.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Aldred said:


> WRONG
> 
> You do not have the right to demand change others based on your subjective viewpoints. Who do you think you are? Seriously.
> 
> ...


1) calm the fuck down.
2) their are different constitutions in the world not all are the same, though the UN made the Declaration of Human Rights, a nation-state has no obligation to integrate or enforce your rights, this is called state sovereignty, the only thing governing a nation-state is itself, this is the fatal flaw of the UN.
3) what is the purpose of freedom of speech? to be able to voice your opinion and share your views, values, opinions or morals. what is protesting? a form of carrying out freedom of speech. but what is the most common us of protest? to place upon a group/individual/ a government, the views/values/opinions or morals of a group of people with shared interests. the point of this is so that the protesting group can achieve change for something that infringes, in their opinion, on their way of life.

as much as we have a freedom of speech, how many people actually listen. if we have freedom of speech, and as individuals we have a right to have out views heard and acknowledged, how many protests have fallen on deaf ears or being ignored, how long has that happened in the history of humanity?

and so you know, being hypocritical, won't help, you claim you cannot use freedom of speech to try and force your views on someone, you are trying to force people to understand that;



Aldred said:


> WRONG...Freedom of speech means FREEDOM OF SPEECH. ...Not FREEDOM TO DEMAND CONTROL OVER OTHER'S. You are demanding tolerance through intolerance...You need to read the constitution, and then a dictionary.


don't demene somebodies intelligence for having a differnet view, besides its pointless for him to read your constitution...he's in a different country.

personally i find your attitude offensive and uncalled for, you tone is angry, as though frustrated. don't let this topic about the end of 40k radio, be tainted by your rambles. I'm by no means having a go at you, or any of your points raised, but in Heresy respect fot members will play a huge part in your time using these boards, so if you continue to bash people intellignece, and making comments that have an angry harsh tone, you'll not have fun. (if you want to rant or vent there is a venting thread in the off topic section of the forums)

Grish


----------



## JDMJapan (Jan 3, 2010)

I think that Maldus, HockeyHyper, and Eldanesh need to do the show.
Ultramarines Radio: UltraMarines, All the time!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Aldred it may be a good idea to familiarise yourself with Canadian hate speech laws, mainly the section about "identifiable groups". The only place were "freedom of speech" is accepted is the USA and to be honest even then there are certain situations were speaking your mind are not accepted(work places for example), and the only reason freedom of speech is still some reality in the USA is because of the first amendment, though thinking about it if they had to amend the constitution to include it they cant have thought it was a good idea at some point.

Also most other places on the earth believe that hate crime is a bad idea and in most countries racism is a hate crime, please understand i am talking about racism not the difference between races, racism is communication which disparages a person or a group on the basis of some characteristic such as race. So by default someone of a race calling someone of the same ace a racist name is still a hate crime.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Freedom of speech does -not- mean you get to say whatever you feel like, whenever you feel like it. It means (in the United States, at any rate) you have the right to protest peacefully or arrested for politically-charged speech. It does not allow you to tell racist jokes in the workplace, for example, and be immune to being sent off to sensitivity training and/or fired for it. It also does not allow you to slander others.

As a side note, even though the First Amendment allows free speech, the name "First Amendment" is a bit misleading. The first ten amendments to the US Constitution came when it was realized that things that were implied in the Articles of Confederation and Perpetual Union needed to be explicitly put on paper. Things like freedom of speech were among causes for the American Revolution-- protesting the taxes placed by King George got you arrested, and the US founders thought it important that the people be able to criticize their government without fear of punishment.




Now then... Heresy Online is a forum for the discussion of plastic spacemen. Yes, there are "off topic" sections, but that doesn't mean that this is the place for ranting about racism. In fact, we have rules about discussing it for precisely this reason-- we end up having people getting upset and posting nonsense that makes the community as a whole look like a bunch of chodes. This conversation about racism ends here and now, or the thread is going to be closed.


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

Heresy-Online radio?


----------



## Nitetime (Jun 7, 2010)

What a strange situation. Sounds like the host was wanting to stop doing the show a while back and used this as his reason. I do not know these people. This is just a reading between the lines guess.


----------



## slyrambo (May 12, 2010)

i was dissapointed to find out that the show was canceled, i really got into it. but apperently some asshole had to send some hateful remarks and threats to spencer and his family which caused him to clos the show down.

i hope to god that chuck norris finds him and roundhouse kicks him, revives him, kicks him, and revives him, and kicks him again and again for a long time.

pieces of shit like that dont deserve to have lives


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Is 40k radio back?
http://www.40kradio.com/archives/1072

Seems like it is coming back. This is getting stranger and stranger.
Romeo from battlefoam is probably going to take the show up, possibly with the two other co-hosts from the 'Spencer Period'.


----------



## spudboy (Jun 13, 2008)

Shadow Hawk said:


> Is 40k radio back?
> http://www.40kradio.com/archives/1072
> 
> Seems like it is coming back. This is getting stranger and stranger.
> Romeo from battlefoam is probably going to take the show up, possibly with the two other co-hosts from the 'Spencer Period'.


Yep, already got the thread up here.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=64534


----------



## Commissar Yarrick (Jun 14, 2008)

Just went onto the 40K radio to see if anything has happend since, it all went booooooooom, and there was a little (hopefully promising) message saying...

Here is a link -> http://www.40kradio.com/archives/1072

Hopefully it will be that they're coming back!!!!!!  Or something promising like that, 

:victory:


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Looks like the guy from Battlefoam is doing something in it, so, looks pretty promising!!


----------

